# SCA 301 Skimmer Mod



## Micul (Mar 25, 2017)

I have an SCA 301 skimmer , thinking to mod it to accept different pump . Went and bought some 3/4" PVC fittings and assembled like in the picture bellow .
I will cut all fitting ends a little shorter so i can reduce the length of piping and cut a 3/4" thread in the bottom of the skimmer body . 
The pump in the picture is a spare Aquatrance 1000s that i have . From my readings the pump is a little weaker than the Atman pump that came with the skimmer . 
So far i put everything together just to see how it works . Running the setup for 4 hours , i dialed in the skimmer at 3 and the level of bubbles between the 2 pumps seems to be identical .


----------

